# Tricare 078.0 and 17110



## jmoretto (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi

Recently Tricare has denied 17110 & 17111 with dx 078.0 stating the dx requires 5th digit.  My icd9 indicates only 4th digit level. 

Is anyone else getting this denial from Tricare?  If so, how have you handled? We are getting nowhere with the customoer service.   thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2011)

sometimes making a copy from the book and sending it with a copy of the claim for review works.  You are correct it is only a 4 digit code.  Not sure what they could be thinking.


----------



## jmoretto (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks!  I'll give that a try.


----------

